# Housetraining a 7 week old



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Seven weeks is too young to expect her to hold it, but certainly not to young to start teaching her where to go - her bladder won't be mature until she is at least 6 months, and you don't want to wait that long. If possible I would teach her to go outside from the very first - pads can be used long term for small dogs, but would quickly get very expensive for a Spoo! Plan on taking her out when she wakes up after a sleep (likely to include at least one trip out in the night at first), immediately after eating and drinking, and approximately once an hour in between those times - setting an alarm really helps. When she is in the house keep her where you can see her, or asleep in her crate, and monitor her closely - you will soon learn the signs that she is getting uncomfortable and needs to go out. When she does it in the right place praise her and give her a treat immediately; if she gets it wrong blame yourself for not getting her out soon enough! A large container of a really good enzyme cleaner will make the process less fraught for both of you...

You can teach a young puppy a great deal if you remember that she is a baby, and has a baby's short attention span. Calling her name while running away, and treating, praising and playing with her when she comes teaches her that it is really good fun to come when she is called; playing Follow my Leader for treats and games sets her up for loose leash walking; praising her and treating her for plonking her bottom on the ground teaches her that sitting down is a good way of getting what you want from humans... Make it all a game, keep sessions very, very short, and be sure to have fun!

I love this approach to puppy rearing: Life Lessons For My Puppy - eileenanddogseileenanddogs


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Definitely never too young to get her familiar with the potty spot, to build her the idea that you're not able for playtime on potty pop-outs, to lavishly treat and praise her if she happens to do her business on your numerous short visits to that spot, and to start on classically conditioning her to her pee/poo cue words. A little puppy can learn a lot, just remember to keep it rewarding and easy.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I fully agreemwith fjm. Start going outside day 1. You'll just have to go more often. Chances are he'll be housebroken even faster if you're diligent.


----------

